# horlicks light



## Carina1962 (Aug 29, 2011)

For a change I had a mug of horlicks light tonight but forgot to test.  Has anyone else had this and do you think it is OK with BS readings?


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 30, 2011)

Cant help with this im afraid , cant stand the stuff .Im off yhe opion you either Love it or hate like marmite yuk yuk on both accounts


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 30, 2011)

carina62 said:


> For a change I had a mug of horlicks light tonight but forgot to test.  Has anyone else had this and do you think it is OK with BS readings?



All I can say is wow at the Carb amount  put it this way I would go into orbit if I drank that stuff.

http://www.horlicks.co.uk/products/PDFs/Horlicks-Light-Malt.pdf


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't had horlicks for a while now, but when I did it was the 'full fat' stuff.

I don't have any facts and figures (I never tested after having any because I was more interested in going to sleep!), but I always only made a small cup's worth and tended to skimp on the amount of powder used.

It always felt like a 'naughty' indulgence to me.


----------



## squeeze321 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would expect a high blood sugar reading from Horlicks light...I don't know why they don't call it Horlicks Hi


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 3, 2011)

I used to have horlicks light before diagnosis and then for a while after until I wiggled it was not helping my bs. It is over 3 years now since last having it can't give you any info re readings. 

Best thing to do is have again and then test. Then you can decide if to have x


----------

